# ARF welcomes 6 new clubs 3 authorized 3 forming



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

ARF is proud to welcome the authorization of three new French Ring Clubs to our family. It is our pleasure to present Shenandoah Valley Ring Club from Winchester, VA, the Central Ohio Ringsports, Columbus, OH and Poihson Voltes Ring Club Tinley Park, IL, (Southwest Chicago). ARF is also proud to announce three additional forming clubs in Charlseton ,WV, Tampa, FL and Berkley Springs, WV.

http://arfcanines.com/clubs.html


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Craig:

Do you know who is forming the club in Tampa? I have been talking to Frankie C. and Franck Noury, I, and others will be starting one shortly.

Just curious...


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new clubs guys, I know Wade Morrell will do you guys proud in OH. Good luck to all.
Toran


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

jeff gamber said:


> Craig:
> 
> Do you know who is forming the club in Tampa? I have been talking to Frankie C. and Franck Noury, I, and others will be starting one shortly.
> 
> Just curious...


Jeff
Nice to see all the interest in the Tampa area.
Frankie will have the most up yo date information.
Franck should be chomping at the bit to train after a winter up north. LOL
Craig


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

It's exciting to see French Ring grow again.

We are joining ARF here in SoCal as well and forming a club.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> It's exciting to see French Ring grow again.
> 
> We are joining ARF here in SoCal as well and forming a club.


That is really interested Debbie, and good luck to you, I hope you and your club do well and grow ring!

"In order to help promote the growth and development of French Ring in North America, and specifically in the *eastern *United States, we have formed a new Ringsport association called American Ringsport Federation / Alliance Ring Français – or ARF. ARF will be run under the auspices of the American Canine Association (ACA) in the United States and we have requested assistance from the CUN, and the GTR in France. It is our hope that we can work in an atmosphere of friendly competition and cooperation with all the other Ring associations in North America in order to generate more interest in the sport to the benefit of all of our organizations.
It is not our goal or intent to compete with other organizations for members or to take away any members from any other group. Rather, it is our philosophy and approach that people can belong to and compete with more than one organization. We will recognize valid scorebooks and decoy books, from any organization that operates under the SCC rules of French Ring. At this time we are not planning to expand our clubs beyond the eastern United States. *It is our feeling that one of the main issues that has prevented the growth of Ring in the United States has been the sheer size of the country. Geographical issues and logistics have made it difficult to reach any sort of “saturation point.” We believe that focusing on a single region will help promote interest in the sport and help it grow."*

I guess we all have the right to change our minds. If they had really been planning to just stick to the eastern US a better name would have been the Eastern American Ring Federation. LOL

If it gets people back into training and trialling KUDOS! I don't care where you train, if you are training ring that is a good day.

I am glad to see club options in area's like Virginia and Ohio. I have several friends whom would love to train ring in that area but have not had options before. Will there be clubs forming in Oklahoma, Kentuky or Missouri?

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> That is really interested Debbie, and good luck to you, I hope you and your club do well and grow ring!
> 
> 
> [-X Some how I think you are not being sincere?


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Tamara McIntosh said:
> 
> 
> > That is really interested Debbie, and good luck to you, I hope you and your club do well and grow ring!
> ...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Debbie Skinner said:
> 
> 
> > Debbie I am completely sincere in this. If you are training and actively trialing and getting people into the sport, regardless of where, with whom or why you are training that is good.
> ...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tamara, are you in BC area? I sold a Beauceron there and the lady is working him in ring. I believe she's in the same club as a lady that has titled a Border Collie too... Alternative breeds there! :-D:-D


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Tamara, are you in BC area? I sold a Beauceron there and the lady is working him in ring. I believe she's in the same club as a lady that has titled a Border Collie too... Alternative breeds there! :-D:-D


No I am in Alberta. About 15 hrs away from the BC clubs. I live 6 hrs north of Tim Watt's, and train about three hrs north of Tim.

Taamra McIntosh


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> No I am in Alberta. About 15 hrs away from the BC clubs. I live 6 hrs north of Tim Watt's, and train about three hrs north of Tim.
> 
> Taamra McIntosh


Tim is a great guy. I've known him for years. Those winters..brrrr! I sold a Beauceron to a rancher up there in Calgary and he was talking about how the tips of the horses' ears would burn off from frost bite! Yikes! 

Well stay warm and happy training!


----------

